# My hazards won't go off and remote start doesn't work



## Nhawk96 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi, a few days ago when I turned my 2012 cruze on by remote start, turned off immediately and then hazard lights have kept going and button doesn't turn them off either?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not pull the battery cable, wait a minute and put it back. This will reset certain parts of your CRUZE?


----------



## Nhawk96 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have done that nothing changed


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nhawk96 said:


> Hi, a few days ago when I turned my 2012 cruze on by remote start, turned off immediately and then hazard lights have kept going and button doesn't turn them off either?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

If you notice other electrical gremlins, read this.


----------



## Nhawk96 (Aug 21, 2017)

Would cleaning the terminals work?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That may help. It is always a good idea to keep them clean. I would grease them after cleaning them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Nhawk96 said:


> then hazard lights have kept going and button doesn't turn them off either?


Sounds like it's entered a mode used when there's been an accident or car has gotten flooded. I'm not sure what would reset that.


----------



## Mrstownsend42 (May 17, 2021)

Hello, I am currently having this issue it’s been about a week now, did you fix it? If so how? I NEED HELP PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mrstownsend42 said:


> Hello, I am currently having this issue it’s been about a week now, did you fix it? If so how? I NEED HELP PLEASE HELP ME!!!


Welcome aboard!

I would start your own thread as this one is a bit old and the OP has not been online here since 2017.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

